# The oddest, strangest Youtube channel you watch?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What is the the oddest, strangest Youtube channel you watch?

I'll go first... I have no idea why I find this interesting, but I started watching it over a year ago and still follow it. Its a professional cow hoof trimmer in scotland... who finds and fixes the damned'est hoof issues. Its pretty incredible how fast hooves grow, and how catastrophic injuries can heal up.

https://www.youtube.com/c/TheHoofGP/videos
-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I subscribe to two youtube channels. How to BBQ Right and BMCBryce. That's it. 

Neither are strange. Both are entertaining and worth the watch for my wants and needs.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm into the strange, dark, and mysterious, delivered in story format. 
( waiting to see who gets it)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm an addict of zefrank1's True Facts series. 

And Lone_Hunter, hardly surprising there


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Ok fine...


https://www.youtube.com/c/MrBallen/videos


Posted it awhile ago. I find it oddly addictive. Guess i'm a sucker for a good story.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I appreciate you guys posting some interesting stuff that I click on now and then. Can't say I subscribe. I will admit that while trouble shooting a problem I can go down a bit of a rabbit hole.


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

I know you asked for odd and strange, but I don’t watch much that’s weird or odd. I also don’t have a google account so I don’t subscribe to any YouTube channels but I am a full fledged fan of Matt’s Off Road Recovery and Fab Rats. Fascinating rescues, fun builds and some occasional, okay, a lot of off road fun!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Soft White Underbelly


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

DallanC said:


> What is the the oddest, strangest Youtube channel you watch?
> 
> I'll go first... I have no idea why I find this interesting, but I started watching it over a year ago and still follow it. Its a professional cow hoof trimmer in scotland... who finds and fixes the damned'est hoof issues. Its pretty incredible how fast hooves grow, and how catastrophic injuries can heal up.
> 
> ...


I like to watch that one


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

There are two things that I like:

1 - I love random videos. So its not a particular content creator that I follow, but I love random things like this:






2 - I love bushcraft and primitive construction videos that show skills, or just random things people have done. This guy in particular fascinates me:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

legacy said:


> Soft White Underbelly


This is an under appreciated channel. The story of the Whitakers is so fascinating to me.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> This is an under appreciated channel. The story of the Whitakers is so fascinating to me.


Yea that's a really interesting one as well. I lived in WVA for 2 years long ago... there's some crazy things to see deep in those "hollars". I saw a couple family's worse than the Whitakers... crazy deformities.

-DallanC


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Yea that's a really interesting one as well. I lived in WVA for 2 years long ago... there's some crazy things to see deep in those "hollars". I saw a couple family's worse than the Whitakers... crazy deformities.
> 
> -DallanC


I was in Virginia and Franklin County WV. CRAZY stuff for sure!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Yea that's a really interesting one as well. I lived in WVA for 2 years long ago... there's some crazy things to see deep in those "hollars". I saw a couple family's worse than the Whitakers... crazy deformities.
> 
> -DallanC


Along those lines, have you ever heard of the Blue Fugates of Kentucky?

I dont recall the reasoning behind their disorder but if memory serves me right, it had to do with both parents carrying a recessive gene that caused their skin to appear blue. 

Im curious about the families you saw that seemed worse than the Whitakers. I hear that the locals are very protective of the Whitakers, are locals protective of the families you saw?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We got lost and stopped at a remote home to ask for directions. The "mother" came to the door, mid 60's ish if I had to guess... behind her came what I assume to be a 40s ish daughter with a softball sized head, with full sized eyeballs protruding mostly outward to each side instead of on the front of the head and a missing lower jaw. I quickly apologized for intruding on them, said we were just looking for a different address and left. The house looked run down from the outside but not too bad, the inside though... unbelievable. Similar to what you see in the Whitakers house.

Didn't talk to any neighbors, IIRC there wasn't another house for a good half mile in either direction. Street addresses are nothing like here in the west. It goes like 1234 Route 38, but you can be going up a 1 lane road on Route 38 and suddenly you are now on Route 42... 38 somehow moved 2 "hollars" over. It was maddening.

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Reminds me of some of the stories my dad told about when he was there in 1940.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I watch this video every so often.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I watch this video every so often.


Forgot about that one...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Apache Cowboy


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My heroes at Tennessee Backyard Wrestling keep me entertained sometimes.


----------

